# ARPS repair



## GeorgeF (6 mo ago)

I have a ARPS #728 backhoe attachment that is no longer working. I have been searching online for a dealer, but no luck. I need some help finding someone who repairs them or knows of a dealer. I'm in the state of Georgia. Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello George, welcome! 

I guess ARPS is long gone out of business. I found the attached cross reference source for parts:






Parts







www.amerequip.com


----------



## GeorgeF (6 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello George, welcome!
> 
> I guess ARPS is long gone out of business. I found the attached cross reference source for parts:
> 
> ...


thank you for the help. I now have to figure out what part I need


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

GeorgeF said:


> thank you for the help. I now have to figure out what part I need


If you add a few pictures and try to be a little more specific as to what does or doesn't work, some folks may be able to help.


----------



## GeorgeF (6 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> If you add a few pictures and try to be a little more specific as to what does or doesn't work, some folks may be able to help.


Pictures won't be of much help, nothing visible is present. When I move the levers, nothing moves. Once in a while there might be a little movement. I do see some dripping of hydraulic fluid but that is it. It just stopped suddenly.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

What tractor are you using? Are you using a PTO driven pump or tractor Hydraulics? Could be as simple as a quick connect. Are there any other components effected? A little more information please... B.


----------



## GeorgeF (6 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> What tractor are you using? Are you using a PTO driven pump or tractor Hydraulics? Could be as simple as a quick connect. Are there any other components effected? A little more information please... B.


It uses my tractor hydraulics. I had my remotes checked to be sure it is putting out enough pressure , and all was fine. I was using it for about 15 min. went to get some lunch, and when I got back it wouldn't work. I checked to be sure my fluid level was fine, and it was.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, as BinVa mentioned, it could very well be a quick connect coupler is not seating properly. I'd start unhooking the hoses to see if I could find the connection that is causing the issue. If that doesn't solve it, then we can at least move forward.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Can you hook something else to the scv couplers you are using to run the hoepack? That will isolate the tractor from the hoepack. B


----------



## GeorgeF (6 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> Can you hook something else to the scv couplers you are using to run the hoepack? That will isolate the tractor from the hoepack. B


My tractor is a kubota(M6800). I'm going to see if I can hook it to another tractor to see if it will work. Thanks for the idea


----------

